# your thoughts on 2 different breed of rabbits



## planetjenessa (Aug 15, 2012)

Right now i have 1 rabbit, im told she is mix with rex/dwarf
but to me anyway she is big.

My boyfriend and i always goes to our local "pop" pet shop who usually carries dwarf lop bunnies. I always fall in love, but never take one home.

Since i finally made a bigger cage, i was thinking of getting a new rabbit, maybe. 

I am interested in getting a lop dawrf. 
What are your thoughts on 2 different breeds living together?
Can 2 different breeds of rabbits live together? 

Pikachu has been raised around animals, i currently already have one rabbit, 2 male rats, 1 pregnant rat, and a chinchilla, back at my moms house i also have 2 cats, and pikachu "grew" up around animals her whole life.

Now, she is wonderful to my animals, her best friends are the Rats, i dont let her play with the chinchilla since i heard rabbits carry something that can cause the chinchilla to get sick. Im guessing since she is wonderful with other animals, even the stray can i feed, getting her a bunny friend will be an easy introduction. 
The bunnies at the shop are housed together with other bunnies, but pikachu since i got her has not been around a rabbit. 

so, what do you guys think?
pikachu is a girl, not yet fixed. She is 5-6 months old.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont think the breed of rabbit makes a difference. I have a Mini Rex and a Mini Lop, they're husband and wife lol.

If you are going to get a bunny as a friend for Pikachu I would first recommend getting her spayed. Then you can take her to a rescue and make bunny dates to see what bun she will get along with. 

If you dont want to go that route then you can really never gurantee that she will get along with this other rabbit, and if you get a male thinking it was a female then you have yourself a whole litter of babies to tend to...

Good luck!


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you, i am planning to get her fixed but the place wants me to wait until 7 months (of me having her) since im not entirely sure how young she is. 

I was planning on bringing her to the pet shop and letting Pikachu choose her 'friend' They keep the males/females in different cage, so it will be easy to tell apart.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 15, 2012)

Please be careful picking before she is spayed. You would be shocked at how frequently the gender fairy comes and babies result.


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 15, 2012)

I know of quite a few places in the bay area that will spay rabbits at reduced rates if you're interested. Dr Harvey in Hayward is an excellent (well priced) vet as well who will spay. 

Have you considered rescue? They will help you find a rabbit that gets along well with yours, plus the rabbit will already come spayed/neutered. 

As far as breed it doesn't matter. Usually the closer they are in size and age helps. I have two bonded pairs that are opposite and size and not too close in age and they are bonded. Ones a 15 lbs Flemish giant to a 5 lbs mix, the others an English lop (10 lbs) to a 4 lbs mix.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

I've got a lionhead and a lop, the breed difference doesn't faze them a bit 

I'd wait a month or so after the spaying to search for a friend - it can take a bit for the hormones to be completely gone, so she could still be aggressive towards other bunnies for a few weeks after the surgery.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 20, 2012)

<< i got super excited when i saw you and i are from the same area!! not that many people on pet fourms im active on, are in my area WOOT WOOT :biggrin2:

I found a place, Napa humane society. That will fix females for 65.00 & males for 55.00 or 62/52$ somewhere in there.
Have you been there? Heard any good/bad things? 
Honestly im really scared to bring her in, the chances of 'loosing' her while she gets her surgery. Talking on the phone they tell me "well, any animal is not 100% sure to make it" and i get they have to say that, in case. 
They will not allow me to stay, that freaks me out, wanting me to drop her off at 7am pick up and 5, im too paranoid to leave her by herself.


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 22, 2012)

Haven't been there or heard anything, but humane societies are usually good because they do lots of rabbit spays so they know what they are doing. With any surgery there is risk, but most of the time if an animal passes during a spay it's because of a precondition that the vet did not know about that causes complications. Most of the complications are with rabbits that are currently in shelters and their health prior to spay is unknown. 

Don't worry about it at all! I always call them around 1pm and ask if they have finished the surgery and how it went. 

Super excited that you live in the bay area! Where abouts are you?


----------

